# Attending a Hello Kitty event at your MAC counter/store?



## Janice (Feb 2, 2009)

Specktra is looking for members attending HK events at their store or counter BEFORE the launch date to share their experience on the Specktra blog. We want to see your pictures, drool over the hotness serving cocktails, know what you loved so much you brought it home with you, and feel the buzz in the room as you describe your evening. 

If you're interested all you have to do let me know the date your party is for, again PRE-launch parties only please, and that you will be covering it for the Specktra blog. Timeliness is important, if you can commit to having your blog on the event submit within 24 hours of the event that would be ideal.

Hello Kitty is taking over Specktra!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 2, 2009)

I will be along with Rbella at the MAC RIce Village store on Feb 14th.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

I am going to the unveiling tomorrow - February 3rd!!! This also happens to be the fiance's birthday, so I had to do a little convincing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am beyond excited and this will be my first event! It is being held at the PRO Store at NorthPark Mall here in Dallas. I will definitely have camera in tow!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll be there tomorrow, but of course you already know that.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm going to the event tomorrow at the North Star Mall in San Antonio. I will have pics of the event, the products I bought and swatches. This is my first MAC event and I'm so excited about it!


----------



## MelodyLovesMAC (Feb 2, 2009)

Tomorrow I will be attending my first unveiling at the Dallas MacPro store! I am soooo excited and have been saving those pennies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Come too mama


----------



## Janice (Feb 2, 2009)

Great, I look forward to seeing all of your recounts and images on the blog! If you don't have access to the "contribute" button in the top navigation just send me a PM with the content and links to the images. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That goes for everyone who hasn't chimed in yet too! I'd love to have as many people as possible pitch in.


----------



## QTpa2T (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll be attending the NYC  event tomorrow in Soho. I'll definitely contribute


----------



## michelle79 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a question, how do you get to attend an unveiling before a collection launches? Mine isn't until the 13th.


----------



## maclove1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_I have a question, how do you get to attend an unveiling before a collection launches? Mine isn't until the 13th._

 





thats odd it come's out on the 12th ,im going to one thats on the 12 and 9am in tampa fl  internatinal .I dont get why they would have a unveiling afther its on sell .


----------



## pyxystixx (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be at the MAC store on South Beach, FL tomorrow (2/3).  I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## candicenoelle (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be attending on 02/03 at the Pearlridge Center, Aiea, Hawaii store!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 3, 2009)

Im going today Janice, to MAC SOHO. 

Of course I will contribute with a full recount, pics, review, swatches etc etc


----------



## Delerium (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm going to one tonight at my local FS store...I'll definately post pics.  I don't know how much I can afford to purchase since I was laid off a few weeks ago, but I am sure that I will get something.


----------



## Janice (Feb 3, 2009)

For everyone who is attending an event we're looking forward to hearing from you! Make sure to tell us about your experience, the atmosphere, etc and of course what you brought home (if anything!).


----------



## rbella (Feb 4, 2009)

Ummmm, I will probably bring home the displays, entire collection, possibly even the MA's. Oh, and Hilly.  I'm so excited I can't stand it!!! Thank you, Hilly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 4, 2009)

Today was so amazing!!!!! The atmosphere was great!!! What I got from there was:

Mimmy l/g
Nice To Be Nice l/g
She Loves Candy l/g
Cute Ster l/s
Strayin' l/s
Tippy bpb
Milk p/m
Deep Blue Green p/m
Kitty Power glitter liner
Too Dolly Eye Palette
Popster TLC

I will post pics of my purchases and swatches of it tomorrow hopefully if I ever get a hold of my mom's camera. Also, I'm getting more HK stuff online next week.


----------



## pyxystixx (Feb 4, 2009)

I just came back from the HK preview and it was a madhouse!  I got there at 6:30pm, only the MAC girls were outside smoking and a few other MACaholics.  Within 15 minutes there was a huge line outside the store.  I was one of the firsts to get in and it was all calm and lovely until the crowd swarmed in.  I mean it was packed.  Pink order forms were passed out at the entrance for us to fill out and give the cashier.  I guess that helped out with the chaos.  They served cosmos in super tall glasses...and they were really strong.  

So I didn't buy any of the makeup...I know, I know, how could I?  But honestly I went there with the intentions of only buying the makeup bags.  So that's what I got.  If I had the chance, I probably would have picked up the pigments/Reflects.  They are really pretty.  Favorite was the Reflects Very Pink and milk pigments.   But low on funds so had to pass up.  Just an FYI, the makeup bag was sold out by the end of the night, that and the Pink Fish TLC.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 4, 2009)

Got back home around 10:30PM.  Whew!

It was fun.  I'll have a full story for the blog tomorrow but here is a quick recap:

RSVP'd for 7:00PM but got there around 7:30PM.  There was a line of about 20 people in front of me and the store was PACKED.

Waited outside for about 20 minutes.  They were sloooowly letting people in as people exited.  I think it was about 5 degrees outside so once I got inside and began to thaw I was ready to go.  I took a picture with Daniel, Hello Kitty's best friend.  Okay, I don't know what his face really looked like but the body was on point!

I attended with Mslips but ran into J_Absinthe and MelodyKat while I was there.

Took a quick look at the collection because it was so packed that it was hard to really look at everything not to mention that some of the pieces were missing from the display.  I decided on Fast Friends lipglass and Most Popular lipstick.  

I made my way to the checkout line, which was CRAZY.  I had a drink (I don't know if they had a name but it was Vodka, Sprite and Lemonade) and an MA pulled my 2 items and I waited...

waited....

waited....

and then finally was rung up. 

I started to make my way back toward the exit but stopped the waiter passing around the drinks for a picture and another drink.  I was buzzed after the first.  After the second I was feeling good!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I finally made my way back toward the front and decided to get a few more pics now that there was a little more space to breathe.  I took my pics and headed out with my lipstick and lipgloss in my pocket.

I enjoyed the night and would definitely go back for another event.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 4, 2009)

^ you have GORGEOUS eyebrows.

Looks like fun at the event! Our event was beyond insane....over 500 people in a TINY TINY 800sq ft store :0


----------



## candicenoelle (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG! My experience was just sooo not fun. I had an 8:00 appointment and I got there at about 7:30. There were approximately 100 people in line ahead of me plus maybe another 100 in the store. I waited in line until almost 9:00 just to get inside the store. There was practically no room to even look at the collection since the store was filled to the brim of people. I said "f this. i don't need to look at it" so I filled out my shopping list, gave it to a runner and headed to the line to pay. Stood in line for nearly 2 hours before I got up to the register. Got out at about 11:00. Must say tho that the waiters were hot at my location! At least I got some manly eye candy! LOL!

It was my first time going to a launch event - and I was expecting it to be a little bit less chaotic. Is it always like this at launch events or is it because it's such a desireable collection? I was hoping that I'd get to take a look at the collection but with so many people grabbing at it, I just didn't want to take the time to fight my way through the crowd.

I love the pieces that I purchased (Both beauty powders, both blushes & the brush set. Did not like any of the eyeshadows and I'm not a big lippie gal) but that was just a madhouse! Ugh!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 4, 2009)

I have already posted my pics and review in the forums and on my blog, but I will add a couple more details.

It goes without saying that the place was absolutely packed. It was almost impossible to get next to the display. Me, im a ninja so I somehow managed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hot waiters were walking around passing out finger sandwiches (tuna and smoked salmon of course), bow shaped cookies, and pink lemonades with and without alcohol. 2 Daniels roamed the store, one in the front, one in the back and balloons were everywhere.

I definitely enjoyed everything about this collection, and while I didn't pick up anything yesterday, I have every intention of doing some damage at my usual freestanding store on Thursday. Besides, gotta save something for the other HK events I am going to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some more pics:


----------



## Janice (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I have already posted my pics and review in the forums and on my blog, but I will add a couple more details._

 
Adina, I haven't seen an entry from you on the blog. Did you mean the Specktra blog or your personal blog?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 4, 2009)

Janice, I just started a personal blog. If you want, I would love to reproduce it for specktra. You can use all of my pics too


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted a blog here on Specktra about the nights events, but now I can't seem to find the post...oops...

I'll wait a bit before re-posting, just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: It's up on the blog!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 4, 2009)

I am not sure how to post to the specktra blog. Somebody help?!


----------



## mslips (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey lovelies! I just wanted to share my super fun night I had last night at the pro store here in Lincoln Park...let me just say it was freakin PACKED. There was no walking distance in the store whatsoever and when me and my friend got there there was a longass line waiting out in the cold! I already saw Azia waiting in line! Basically whenever 5 people left the store, 5 more can fit in..talk about claustrophobia. Note that I live in Chicago, it was like below zero blustery winds and freezing that I couldn’t feel my hands anymore! 

Here’s a few pics from waiting in line outside!


Notice "Daniel" the half naked model with the big Hello Kitty costume on! So cute! lol












Veronica, Me, and Azia







A pic with the lovely HK model Daniel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I love Konstantine and his work and I wanted a pic with him =)







Daniel tattooing Vero






MelodyKat and me =) (she's so sweet!)







my Haul:  I wanted Too Dolly, but they sold out dangit so i bought more pigments something I did get a discount on =)






I’m just gunna have to get more stuff on the 12th since they ran out of stuff and it was too crowded to hog time in front of the promos lol


I have to say I had soo much fun! The cute server boys were serving Hello Kitty frosted brownies, i had about 3 of those man they were good. I was going to snatch a drink, but they check your age ech..few more months til im 21! Everyone was so polite and kind. =) I'm not a fan of large large crowds but makeup distracted me. Imagine doin this in the super hot weather eek! But yea, it was awesome and I would do it again!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I am not sure how to post to the specktra blog. Somebody help?!_

 
At the top of the page is a link that says "Contribute" and it gives the option to post a blog.

There is space for you to upload one image with your entry or you can use HTML tags.

After I posted mine, it took a little while to actually post, but it indeed did.

Hope that helps


----------



## i_love_mac (Feb 7, 2009)

My experience was HORRIBLE because I had at set time to come which was 8:30 and I got there 8:40 and there was a huge line. Mac at South Coast Plaza let everyone and their mama in and I waited MORE THAN 2.5 hours. WHAT WAS THE POINT OF MY RSVP? WTF I WAS SO PISSED AND SHIT WAS SOLD OUT LIKE THE BRACELET AND SUCH THE REAL VIP STUFF....GRRR...AND LITERALLY I WAS LAST OUT OF THE STORE AND I KNEW EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED AND LEFT AT 11:25.

SO BASICALLY I COULD HAVE JUST WAITED ON THURSDAY AND BUY THE REGULAR STUFF....EHH I THOUGHT I FELT SPECIAL BUT APPARENTLY NOT.

SORRY FOR MY RANT


----------



## .Heavenly. (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't see this until today, but I don't post much. But I went the HK event on the 3rd at the MAC at West Edmonton Mall. 
It was insane. It was my first MAC event. The line was crazy, atleast 50 people ahead of me and the store was packed. 
Once we got in we couldn't move really. It's winter so of course everyone has huge jackets on, and GIANT purses so that didn't help. 
There were pink drinks EVERYWHERE. I guess they wern't that good because they all looked like they had one sip and were left on the nearest open spot.
I had to wait in a line, in the store, to look at the products. Then stand in line for a runner, then stand in line to pay. It was a day of lines!
They ran out of balloons before i got one, which was a bummer, but no big loss.

all in all I got what I wanted. I didn't expect it to be anything more than it was. I just wish it wasn't so crowded.


----------



## theperfectqueen (Feb 9, 2009)

I went to the HK event at the MAC Pro Store in San Francisco.  I got there at 6:00pm (my appointment was for 7:00pm).  I was the first one in line so when they opened the doors, I immediately walked over to the display and swatched everything.  I had my "want" list ready within 15 minutes so I headed to the counter, placed my order, and waited 5 minutes in line to pay for everything.  It took about 30 minutes from the time I entered the store to check out.  I'm glad I checked out early because the line was crazy when I left!!  I was surprised at the turnout though.  The store was packed but there was never more then about 50 people in line outside.  I thought that there would have been way more people at the SF store.  

I purchased a ton of stuff but about 50% of it is going back this week.  Some of the lipglasses are very sheer and a few of the lipstick just don't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I will also be returning 1 blush and 1 beauty powder because they don't show up on my skin.

All in all it was a good experience.  I'm sorry that some of you had trouble with large crowds and huge lines.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_My experience was HORRIBLE because I had at set time to come which was 8:30 and I got there 8:40 and there was a huge line. Mac at South Coast Plaza let everyone and their mama in and I waited MORE THAN 2.5 hours. WHAT WAS THE POINT OF MY RSVP? WTF I WAS SO PISSED AND SHIT WAS SOLD OUT LIKE THE BRACELET AND SUCH THE REAL VIP STUFF....GRRR...AND LITERALLY I WAS LAST OUT OF THE STORE AND I KNEW EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED AND LEFT AT 11:25.

SO BASICALLY I COULD HAVE JUST WAITED ON THURSDAY AND BUY THE REGULAR STUFF....EHH I THOUGHT I FELT SPECIAL BUT APPARENTLY NOT.

SORRY FOR MY RANT_

 
The point of the RSVP is the keep track of how many people to expect. Everyone was let it in and the store stayed open extra late so everyone could shop.

Ofcourse the VIP stuff sold out, I mean specially if you're on a site like this, you KNOW how big this is expected to be. 500 RSVP'd  around 800 showed up. 40% of entire stock sold in only 3 hours. 

I think its unfair for people to say that "we let everyone and their mama's in" it was according to what time you arrived, and the people who had RSVPd for 7 got there at 6pm and most still got out by 8:30pm. 

It was crazy! But they are going to try and get more stock in. TRY being key word, as its limited, usually more shipments aren't made.

I hope they make an exception.

I have to defend my store, because people are quick to judge without knowing the whole "behind the scenes".

Bloomingdales at SCP will have an industry level event so you can go to that.. that might be a bit more organized, as we now know the level of madness Hello Kitty is causing!

Best of luck!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 13, 2009)

I am going to the release part at Ludwig Beck in Munich and can take some pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Feb 14, 2009)

okay seriously what r they gonna do with the big ass hello kitty heads the models are wearing cause i want one!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 18, 2009)

^ I want one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I got 2 invites and didn't even get to go to any :/


----------



## MAC*Duck* (Feb 19, 2009)

my stores event isnt until next week, 2/26, which is my birthday, so it works out perfectly!!

I am really excited as my MUA took me into the back last week just to show me everything, and they had alot of stuff already set up, so exciting! happy birthday to me!


----------



## amber_j (Feb 19, 2009)

^I'm also going to an event on 26 Feb! Really looking forward to it, but planning to start queuing an hour in advance given everyone's experiences so far.


----------

